# Blood test results



## goatee (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm completely new to this. I've suspected that I may have a problem with my thyroid for the last few years (weight gain, feeling sluggish, inability to lose weight, frequent hunger, itchy and dry skin), but I finally went to an endocrinologist and had a full blood workup. My lab results are below:

*Brief history (I don't have anything other than my TSH for the last few years, nor do I have the lab values):*

April 2011 - TSH 1.8

2012 - TSH 2.1

Early 2013 - TSH 2.3 and 2.4

*Current lab results now from the endocrinologist:*

TPO Ag- Mono: 45.4 (high) Range: 0.0-10.1 IU/mL Notation says Positive TPO = Hashimoto's

TgAb: <12.0 Range: 0.0-28.7 IU/mL

Vitamin B12: 95.0 (low) Range: 230.0-1050.0 pg/mL

TSH: 2.3 Range: 0.4-4.0 mlU/L

Free T4: 0.9 Range: 0.8-1.6 ng/dL

TT3: 0.8 Range: 0.8-1.6 ng/mL

TSH Receptor Antibody: <0.9 Range: <1.75 IU/L

Glucose: 89 Range: 65-125 MG/DL

Insulin: 6.7 Range: 1.1-17.0 uU/mL Notation says insulin high for glucose of 89.

My doctor wants me to go on a Vitamin B12 supplement (1000 mcg/day) and take alpha lipoic acid (200-300 / day). He said that if the alpha lipoic acid doesn't help in 6 weeks, then I may try a low dose thyroid pill. I have a few questions - with these thyroid numbers, does it look like I have hypothyroidism and need a thyroid medication? Do I have Hashimoto's? Also, I thought that alpha lipoic acid was for blood sugar stabilization - how would it impact my thyroid then/can it help my thyroid? And finally, I'm considering getting pregnant in the next year. Do my numbers seem like they would be a problem in terms of thyroid troubles increasing the risk of miscarriage?

Thanks in advance for any information. I like my doctor a lot and am just trying to wrap my head around this and understand what it means more before I discuss all of these questions with him.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are quite hypo and I would want thyroid replacement medication sooner rather than later. I can't comment on the supplements (sorry!). But, yes, hypothyroid can contribute to fertility issues, so I'd get that straightened out soon.

The TPO number suggests Hashimoto's, but technically, Hashi's can only be diagnosed with a biopsy. You should have a thyroid ultrasound to make sure there aren't any structural abnormalities.


----------



## goatee (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry I should have included this on my first posting - I had a thyroid ultrasound last year and it was completely normal. It also feels normal to the doctor on exam (when he makes me swallow, etc.).

Thanks so much for responding. I'm just feeling overwhelmed and am not supposed to go to the doctor again now for six weeks. Just supposed to try these supplements. So, I just want to get as much info as I can so that I know what I think before I see him again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

(You did not have the Frees; you had the Totals)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab, negative is expected
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

And presence of TPO is only "suggestive" of a myriad of things. It is not definitive for Hashi's; it merely suggests that the patient might have Hashi's. Further testing needs to be done.

Good Lord; what's up w/this doc? You need thyroxine replacement and you need it forthwith. Also, it is imperative that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

With such low numbers, you must feel horrible. Not only that, I am sure that TPO Ab is not the only antibody giving you a run for the money.

I will list important information about the FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as some tests that would be helpful. You did have the FREE T4 but the FREE T3 is also very important right now.

Welcome to the board and please insist on a more recent ultra-sound of your thyroid. A lot can happen in a year or so.


----------

